# KVM recommendations please



## dvl@ (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm looking for a 4-port KVM.

My use case: I have one keyboard / monitor, and three servers.  I don't want to change the cables to look at each console.

I don't use this keyboard/monitor often, only when there is something I can't resolve over ssh.

Thus: ssh/vnc are not valid options.

I've ruled out serial consoles because of cost.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2014)

PS/2 or USB?  VGA or DVI?


----------



## dvl@ (Dec 20, 2014)

VGA.  PS/2, but I could replace the keyboard with a USB version.

UPDATE: I have tested all the servers with a USB keyboard.  This pretty much opens up a lot of options.


----------



## kpa (Dec 20, 2014)

I used this one for a long time until my collection of hardware reduced so much that I no longer needed it. It worked just fine with everything I connected it to:

http://www.aten.com/KVM/Desktop-KVM-Switches/4-Port-PS2-KVM-Switch~CS84A.html#.VJXyYsAI4


----------



## tingo (Dec 21, 2014)

FWIW, I use CS64A KVM switches. Just works.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 22, 2014)

At work, I've used Belkin 4- and 8-port KVMs with great success.  Even daisy-chained some of them together.  Connected to a 1U slideout, folding keyboard tray (with embedded trackpad) that includes a 14" monitor.

We also use another brand of 4-port KVMs at remote locations, but I don't recall the name/brand/model.  They're skinny blue and white things.  (I know, helpful, right?)  

At home, I have a pair of Belkin 2-port KVMs (one PS/2, one USB) that work really well.  Basically, I've had great luck with Belkin KVMs.


----------

